# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  **((درخواست کمک ویژه برای انتخاب رشته و آینده))**

## Calvin Harris

سلام خدا بر همه ی دوستان

بعد از کنکور که دادم و رتبه من که اومد، فهمیدم تو رشته مورد علاقم یعنی داروسازی قبول نمیشم... 

حالا سخت موندم که چیکار کنم... خواستم ببینم  شما اگر جای من بودید کدوم رو انتخاب میکردید:

۱) پشت کنکور ماندن (امسال اولین کنکورم بود و برای اولین بار پشت کنکوری میشم)

۲) انتخاب رشته دامپزشکی (به این رشته کمی علاقه دارم ولی عاشق داروسازی ام)

۳) تحصیل در خارج از کشور (خدا رو شکر از لحاظ مالی مشکلی ندارم)

حقیقتش من یخورده تنبلم و حالا هم که یک ماه استراحت کردم که دیگه هیچی... یک هفته است که شروع به خوندن کردم ولی اصلا انگیزه و توان پارسال رو ندارم... برای همین بیشتر دنبال گزینه های ۲ و ۳ هستم...میدونم اگه ۲ ماه دیگه بخونم ول میکنم و همون اتفاق پارسال برام رخ میده تازه پارسال که سرحال بودم...

ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید
با تشکر.

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Calvin Harris


سلام خدا بر همه ی دوستان

بعد از کنکور که دادم و رتبه من که اومد، فهمیدم تو رشته مورد علاقم یعنی داروسازی قبول نمیشم... 

حالا سخت موندم که چیکار کنم... خواستم ببینم  شما اگر جای من بودید کدوم رو انتخاب میکردید:

۱) پشت کنکور ماندن (امسال اولین کنکورم بود و برای اولین بار پشت کنکوری میشم)

۲) انتخاب رشته دامپزشکی (به این رشته کمی علاقه دارم ولی عاشق داروسازی ام)

۳) تحصیل در خارج از کشور (خدا رو شکر از لحاظ مالی مشکلی ندارم)

حقیقتش من یخورده تنبلم و حالا هم که یک ماه استراحت کردم که دیگه هیچی... یک هفته است که شروع به خوندن کردم ولی اصلا انگیزه و توان پارسال رو ندارم... برای همین بیشتر دنبال گزینه های ۲ و ۳ هستم...میدونم اگه ۲ ماه دیگه بخونم ول میکنم و همون اتفاق پارسال برام رخ میده تازه پارسال که سرحال بودم...

ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید
با تشکر.


باگزینع 2موافقم .. ولی نمیدونم پسری یادختر اگه علاقع داریی براپسر بهاره وچون از لحاظ مالی مشکل نداریی میتونی پیشرفت کنی ولی توایران  زیاد  کارایی نداره استاد خودم (اقای نَ‍‌جَـ .... بقیشونمیگم)دامپزشکی خودنده بود ولی. الان استاد بود و بماگف اشتباه و کاراییی تو ایران نداره 
باگزینع3هم موافقم .. اگع بتونی جای پیشرفت بیشترداریی ولی سختی زیاد داره .. زبانت اگه اوکی نباشه یااگه تافل داشته و باشی مورد تایید خارج نباشی باید تو مالج قبل دانشگا زبانتو پاس کنی و نمره قبولی روبیاریی*
راستی پشت کنکور گفتم نمونی چون حال نداریی و انگیزت کمه .. وسط راه کم میاری  
دیگ خوددانی .. موفق باشی

----------


## khatereh 2

گزینه یک یا سه..... دنبال علاقت برووووووو.

----------


## parisammd

خب شما برو خارج کشور هرچند نوع رشته ها مثل اینجا نیست یکی از دوستام که همسنیم رفته برای خوندن رشته مورد علاقش که همین داروسازیه الان یه دوره 4 ساله رشتهbiomedicine میخونه و بعد میتونه  دارو رو ادامه بده اگه این شرایطو میپذیری حتما برو

----------


## dorsa20

> سلام خدا بر همه ی دوستان
> 
> بعد از کنکور که دادم و رتبه من که اومد، فهمیدم تو رشته مورد علاقم یعنی داروسازی قبول نمیشم... 
> 
> حالا سخت موندم که چیکار کنم... خواستم ببینم  شما اگر جای من بودید کدوم رو انتخاب میکردید:
> 
> ۱) پشت کنکور ماندن (امسال اولین کنکورم بود و برای اولین بار پشت کنکوری میشم)
> 
> ۲) انتخاب رشته دامپزشکی (به این رشته کمی علاقه دارم ولی عاشق داروسازی ام)
> ...



چون دارو علاقتونه گزینه 1... :Yahoo (1):

----------


## T!G3R

> سلام خدا بر همه ی دوستان
> 
> بعد از کنکور که دادم و رتبه من که اومد، فهمیدم تو رشته مورد علاقم یعنی داروسازی قبول نمیشم... 
> 
> حالا سخت موندم که چیکار کنم... خواستم ببینم  شما اگر جای من بودید کدوم رو انتخاب میکردید:
> 
> ۱) پشت کنکور ماندن (امسال اولین کنکورم بود و برای اولین بار پشت کنکوری میشم)
> 
> ۲) انتخاب رشته دامپزشکی (به این رشته کمی علاقه دارم ولی عاشق داروسازی ام)
> ...


سلام دوست عزیز
چون به گفته ی خودت امسال توان پارسالتو نداری و در خودت نمبینی که سال دیگه هم در رشته مورد علاقت قبول شی پس به نظر من پشت کنکور موندن چیزی برات نداره جز اینکه عمرتو تلف کنی و هزینه الکی کنی
چون بعد از دارو به دامپزشکی علاقه داری پس برو دامپزشکی یا تخصیل در خارج از کشور
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## _LuNa_

سلام.

حساسیت نظر دادن تواین زمینه بالاست وبهتون پیشنهاد میکنم خودتون بادرنظر گرفتن شرایطتون تصمیم بگیرین.

چون شما به گزینه ی دوم وسوم هم فکرمیکنین انگیزتون رو واسه درس خوندن ازدست دادین...

به هرحال شما شناخت بیشتری از روحیات وتوانائیهاتون دارین....

من خودم اگه جای شمابودم قطعا واسه رسیدن به رشته ی مورد علاقم همه ی تلاشمو میکردم.

امیدوارم هرتصمیمی میگیرین به صلاحتون باشه...

----------

